# AiO WK vs Macho Thermalright



## hybrid79 (8. Juli 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob eine AiO Wasserkühlung genauso leise arbeitet wie mein Macho Kühler mit Originallüfter und vor allem ob dieser noch mehr die CPU kühlt.

Nicht das ich unzufrieden bin aber wüsste gerne was es bringen würde, wenn es tatsächlich über 10Grad  weniger wären, wäre es eine Überlegung Wert.

Mit dem 2600K habe ich unter Prime Last bei 4.2 GHZ 60-65Grad.


----------



## freezy94 (8. Juli 2015)

Nein. Lauter, teurer, schlechtere Qualität und maximal gleichstark zumal 65 Grad mehr als unbedenklich sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2015)

Ich habe den Macho Rev. B und hatte ihn mal gegen eine AiO mit 240mm Radiator gewechselt. 
Der Macho war besser und leiser (der Lüfter ist stehts unhörbar, selbst bei 800RPM). Eine AIO ist immer lauter, eben weil die Pumpen krach machen. 
Es muss schon ein "dicker" 240mm Radi sein um mehr Kühlleistung rauszuholen.


----------



## marvinj (8. Juli 2015)

Der Macho is quasi unhörbar, nur eine Custom Wkü wird dir mehr Leistung bie gleichbleibender Lautheit geben. Ich vermute, eine AiO wird nur lauter sein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2015)

Eine Wakü ist immer lauter, keine Pumpe ist unhörbar. Dazu kommen die Engen Maschen auf den Radis, wo Lüfter deutlich mehr Lärm durch den Luftwiderstand aufbauen.


----------



## Gentlem4n (8. Juli 2015)

Aus Basteldranggründen habe ich meinen Mugen 2 durch eine Corsair H55 getauscht. 
Temperatur- und Lautstärketechnisch war das eher ein Rückschritt. Nicht viel aber etwas. Größter Vorteil ist der Platzgewinn im Gehäuse.
Zudem kosten die einiges mehr, als gleichwertige Luftkühler.


----------



## hybrid79 (8. Juli 2015)

OK vielen Dank dann werde ich mir das Thema ersparen. Richtige WK ist mir zuviel Fummelei und Kosten für die paar Grad dann.


----------



## the_leon (9. Juli 2015)

Wenn dann würde die Corsair H110i mit 2 NB-PK3 in frage kommen, das sind dann aber fast 150€


----------



## hybrid79 (9. Juli 2015)

und dann? Genauso leise und wieviel Grad kühler?


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

ich hatte ne h100i... hate auch testweise andere hier...di dinger sind ALLE schrott... meist ist nen highend luftküler weit biliger und viel besser...
ich bite dich deines geldbeutels wegen dir die idee aus dem kopf zu schlagen... weil du brauchst immer 2-4 neue lüfter dazu weil di dinger nur im p/p betrieb in die nähe eines highendluftkülers kommen


----------



## hybrid79 (9. Juli 2015)

danke für klare antwort  werde denke ich wohl auch bei einer neuen cpu beim luftkühler bleiben, wenn ich das hier so lese


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

kein ding und gute entscheidung


----------



## the_leon (9. Juli 2015)

also, mein 4690K kommt unter nem macho im idle auf 27° bei 20% lüfterdrehzahl.
im pcgh test:
h110i gt 45,3°C bei 1,1 sone (standart lüfter max.)
 macho 53,2°C bei 0,6 sone
nh-d15 48,1°C bei 0,9 sone

die AiO kann man sich schenken!


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> also, mein 4690K kommt unter nem macho im idle auf 27° bei 20% lüfterdrehzahl.
> im pcgh test:
> h110i gt 45,3°C bei 1,1 sone (standart lüfter max.)
> macho 53,2°C bei 0,6 sone
> ...



du sprichst von idle... pcgh von last...das is dir klar ne^^ für deinen post wärs ev noch von interese was du bei last hast


----------

